# CarePAK Plus Promotion Extended Until February 27, 2016



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

```
The very popular <a href="http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/carepak-plus-offers" target="_blank">CarePAK Plus</a> promotion from Canon has been extended until February 27, 2016. Whenever you buy any of the following gear from an authorized Canon USA dealer, you will receive free 13 month coverage, which covers accidental damage.</p>
<p>Qualifying products can be seen after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>CarePAK Plus is only available on the following Canon cameras and lenses.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1088689-REG/canon_canon_eos_1dx_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x568407" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X $4249</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x604093" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5Ds $3699</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x604095">Canon EOS 5Ds R $3899</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/986049-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x447845" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5D Mark III $2149</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1129622-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x614707">Canon EOS 5D Mark III w/ EF 24-105mm f/4L IS Kit $2749</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1046512-REG/canon_eos_6d_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x523441" target="_blank">Canon EOS 6D $1199</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1046644-REG/canon_eos_6d_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x523442" target="_blank">Canon EOS 6D w/ EF 24-105mm f/4L IS Kit $1699</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1176700-REG/canon_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x663024" target="_blank">Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1199</a></li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486708-USA/Canon_1910B002AA_EF_16_35mm_f_2_8L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x106164" target="_blank">Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM $1499</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/279582-USA/Canon_8806A002_EF_17_40mm_f_4L_USM.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x24811" target="_blank">Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM $749</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x342278" target="_blank">Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM $1799</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457680-USA/Canon_1257B002AA_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_2L.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x85029" target="_blank">Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L USM $1349</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x196324" target="_blank">Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II $1999</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x68368" target="_blank">Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM $1999</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x107193" target="_blank">Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM $849</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x574561" target="_blank">Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II $2099</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 15, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... you will receive free 13 month coverage, which covers accidental damage.
> 
> Qualifying products can be seen after the *break*.



I see what you did there... :


----------

